# Cannot connect to 192.168.1.1 [Aztech dsl605ew]



## tiff72 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a weird problem with my web manager/router. Everytime I switched it on, i can access the web manager (192.168.1.1) but after a few minutes i can't anymore (unable to connect on firefox and cannot display web page on IE). If I on/off then i can access it again but then after a few minutes same thing happen.
I tried resetting, same thing happen. Anyone can help?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you able to access the internet fine when this happens? What about accessing other network devices? Is it limited to the one computer?


----------



## tiff72 (Jun 25, 2009)

lorjack said:


> Are you able to access the internet fine when this happens? What about accessing other network devices? Is it limited to the one computer?


Yes I can access the net and everything else. Just can't access the web manager after on the modem for few mins =)


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

I would reset the router and reconfigure or update its firmware.


----------



## tiff72 (Jun 25, 2009)

Done all that. Could it be faulty modem?


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

Try checking your default gateway and check if it matches with the modem.. If yes, definitely it's the modem.

lorjack is right, hard reset and updating the firmware should correct the problem. After updating the firmware, let us know if still happens.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here, listed in the order you should try them.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## tiff72 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks All.... johnwill, the update did the trick.... for now =) THANKS!


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't hesitate to post back if anything changes.


----------

